# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > حرفه ای: كتاب فارسي ASP.Net

## صادق صدقی

سلام

امروز کتاب آقای بشیری رو براتون می زارم و یک چند تا دیگه

 1. سطح :‌مقدماتی ..................................................  ...................................... دانلود


2.آموزش ASP.NET    فارسی    سطح :‌مقدماتی    مولف :‌سایت iranASP.NET ............ دانلود


3.آموزش ASP.NET    فارسی    سطح :‌مقدماتی    مولف :‌شرکت فناوران .................. دانلود

----------


## صادق صدقی

1.آموزش SilverLight که مناسبه برای برنامه نویس های وب
سرفصل های این کتاب:

معرفی SilverLight
بررسی ساختار یک پروژه SilverLight در VS.NET
معرفی XAML
آشنایی با سیستم Navigation در SilverLight
آشنایی با نحوه مدیریت رویدادها در SilverLight
استفاده از کنترل هایی SilverLight
آشنایی با سیستم Navigation در SilverLight
آشنایی با سیستم BinDing در SilverLight
معرفی الگر M-V-VM
معرفی مثالی مقدماتی از پیاده سازی الگو M-V-VM در SilverLight
آشنایی با MVVM Light TooKit
اعمال قالب های متفاوت به برنامه های SilverLight
استفاده از Web Services در SilverLight
آشنایی با مفاهیم مرتبط با شی Application و مدیریت آن
امنیت در SilverLight
روش های تعیین اعتبار وروردی کاربر در SilverLight
استفاده از تصاویر و فایل های جند رسانه ای در SilverLight
بررسی جامع توانایی های کنترل Data Grid
معرفی سایر امکانات و ویژگی های اختصاصی در SilverLight
بررسی اجرای خارج از مرورگر برنامه های SilverLight
بررسی کنترل Data Form
برنامه نویسی گرافیکی در SilverLight
آشنایی با پویانمایی در SilverLight
برنامه نویسی چند ریسمانی در SilverLight
تعامل با کدهای HTML صفحه در SilverLight
استفاده از WCFRIA Services در SilverLight
استفاده از MEF در دانلود
--------------------

--------------------
*شروعی بر برنامه نویسی Ajax* 



این کتاب شامل فصل های زیر می باشد:

فصل اول: مقدمه ای بر Ajax
راه حل ، دیدگاه کاربران ، دیدگاه برنامه نویسان ، نگاهی کلی به مراحل استفاده از Ajax در برنامه های تحت وب و ...

فصل دوم : جاواسکریپ
تگ(Script) ، نوشتن اسکریپ در قسمت Head و Body ، فایل خارجی جاواسکریپ و ...

فصل سوم: شروع کار با Ajax
شروع با HTTP ، درخواست XmlHttp ،معماری Ajax ASP.NET ، و ...


فصل چهارم: کار با Ajax در ASP.NET

فصل پنجم: خطایابی برنامه های Ajax
FireBug ، دیباگ سمت سرور ، استفاده از پنجره Watch

فصل ششم: برنامه chatRoom
جداول موجود در برنامه ChatRoom ، چگونگی پیاده سازی ChatRoom ، و ...

فصل هفتم: برنامه BookStore

و....

خیلی به درد به خوره!!
حتما دانلود کنید


ترجمه:محمد توکلی هشجین
محمد هادی قومنجانی

----------


## maktab

ممنون بابت کتاب هایی که گذاشتی.
اگر ممکنه کتابی در مورد ساخت CMS با asp.net بزارید. فارسی و برترین کتاب های انگلیسی تو این زمینه.
باز هم ممنون.

----------


## صادق صدقی

این لینک رو پیدا کردم در مورد cms
امید وارم مفید باشه
کلیک کنید

----------


## ASPX

لينك مردان گوگلی كار نميكنه !

----------


## M.YasPro

سلام
ممنون از آپتون
اموزش ajax و silver پسورد میخواد .

----------


## صادق صدقی

آخ معذرت

پسورد
www.softgozar.com

به امید دیدار

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
دوستان
کتابی فوق العاده ه ه ه ه ه ه 
درباره css نویسی و آموزش اوصولی Css نویسی

کتابیه که من 20 صفحه اولشو خوندم خیلی مفید بود
من که تا حالا از css چیزی زیاد یاد نداشتم
کتابی کامل بود
حتما دانلودس کنید

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
اینم یک کتاب دیگه

استفاده بهتر و بهینه از اینترنت اکسپلورر

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
مقاله ای مفید درباره بهینه موتور های جستجو (همون SEO)

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

دلم می خواست 1000 بار تشکر کنم!!  :قلب:

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
خواهش می کنم
امید وارم به من رو هم دعا کنید و این کتاب ها رو با اطلاعات کامل در اختیار یکی دیگه قرار بدین 
عنوان اثر : ارتباط بانک اطلاعاتی با ASP.NET MVC
موضوع : برنامه نويسي
توضیحات مختصر:

نويسنده : ابوالفضل عقیلی
مترجم : 
معرف : ابوالفضل عقیلی
توضيحات :از طریق این کتاب می توانید با پلت فرم جدید مایکروسافت در زمینه طراحی وب سایت آشنا شوید . هدف این کتاب آشنایی با mvc می باشد و مطالب درون آن هم مربوط به ساخت صفحات پویا با ارتباط به یک بانک اطلاعاتی می باشد.

----------


## صادق صدقی

عنوان  اثر  :  مرجع جيبي جاوااسكريپت  موضوع  :  برنامه  نويسي  نويسنده   :   ديويد فلاناگان  مترجم      : قاسم كياني مقدم  فرمت       : Adobe Acrobat Reader  .PDF  معرف      :  قاسم كياني مقدم   
  توضيحات  : مرجع جيبي جاوا اسكريپت مروري كلي بر زبان  اسكريپت‌نويسي جاوا اسكريپت دارد، و همچنين، به عنوان مرجع سريعي براي  اشيا، روش‌ها، و خصلت‌هاي جاوا اسكريپت هسته و سمت مشتري قابل استفاده است.

----------


## صادق صدقی

کتاب نسبتا خوب در مورد سبد خرید و فروش الکترونیکی

----------


## Web.Designer01

> سلام
> دوستان
> کتابی فوق العاده ه ه ه ه ه ه 
> درباره css نویسی و آموزش اوصولی Css نویسی
> 
> کتابیه که من 20 صفحه اولشو خوندم خیلی مفید بود
> من که تا حالا از css چیزی زیاد یاد نداشتم
> کتابی کامل بود
> حتما دانلودس کنید


ممنون،ولی این دموی کتابه نه خودش! :لبخند گشاده!: 
کتاب خیلی خوبیه من خریدمش ولی هنوز نخوندم.

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
هر چی که هست خیلی محشره واقعا
من 30و40 صفحه شو خوندم
اینقدر دوست دارم بیشینم بخونم همشونو
اما تنبلی و ....
اما این ترم 15 واحد برداشتم که بتونم یک چندتا کتاب متفرقه هم بخونم

دوستان هم اگه کتاب دارن حتی شده 10 صفحه ای بزارن
ذکات علم نشره اونه

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

از سری کتاب های خوبیه که از وقت انتشارش نظره مخاطب های زیادی رو به خودش جلب کرده


گردآوری و ترجمه :جابر صادقی

----------


## samiraaaa

تنظیمات کلی برای سرور کردن کامپیوتر ، اجرای یک برنامه وب در C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ و نحوه publish و update آن و همچنین نحوه استفاده کامپیوترهای شبکه شده از برنامه update شده

http://247592.20upload.net/files/sh1/12855780771.pdf

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

اینم یک کتاب خیلی خوب درباره آموزش J-Query 
اینو اگه خدا بخواد می خوام خدمم هم بخونم و اگه شد نمونه هاش رو بزارم(اگر تنبلی بزاره)
موضوعات:

فصل  اول : jquery چیست ؟ دانلود و نصب aptana studioفصل دوم  : ساختار کلی دستوراتفصل سوم : افکت ها ی jqueryفصل چهارم : jquery و تغییر محتویات تگ های htmlفصل پنجم : تغییر استایل عناصر در jqueryفصل ششم : ایجاکس در jqueryفصل هفتم : پیمایش عناصر در jqueryفصل هشتم : افزونه ها یا پلاگین ها در jquery ( نصب پلاگین — نوشتن  پلاگین )فصل نهم : معرفی چند تابع مفید دیگرپیوست ها : ( selectors , Events , triger Functions  )

مولف:محسن منوریان

----------


## صادق صدقی

*دانلود کتاب الکترونیکی آشنایی کاربردی با طراحی و ترجمه قالب های بلاگفا * 


در این کتاب شما می توانید با طراحی و ترجمه قالب های بلاگفا به صورت کاملاً کاربردی و تشریحی آشنا شوید.  برخی از سرفصل های این کتاب عبارتند از : شناخت صفحات وب و مرورگرها HTML -1    TAG -2   3 -بررسی چند تگ متنی 4- و... *توضیحات بیشتر* اصولی که در زمینه کد نویسی برای طراحی وبلاگ یا وب سایت به کار میرود یکسان است اما تفاوت هایی دیده می شود که به تفضیل در مورد آنها بحث خواهد شد . در طول کار فرض بر این است طراحی قالب وبلاگ ، برای سروربلاگفا انجام می شود. وجه تمایز این نوشته با سایر مقالات آموزشی ، کاربردی بودن آن است. امید است با مطالعه این کتاب بتوانید بر دانسته های مفید خود بیفزایید.

----------


## صادق صدقی

عنوان اثر  :  کاملترین مرجع فارسی آموزش CSS   موضوع  :  برنامه نويسي  نويسنده   :   احمد بادپی
معرف      :  احمد بادپی


توضيحات  : چنانچه شما هم دستی در طراحی صفحات وب داشته باشید بعید است اسم CSS به گوشتان نخورده باشد . Cascading Style Sheets (برگه های سبک آبشاری) زبانی است که شما با آن می توانید به مرورگر ها بگویید صفحات شما را چگونه نمایش بدهند . با CSS می توانید جزئیات نمایشی تگ هایی را که با استفاده از HTML در صفحات قرار داده اید همچون عرض ، ارتفاع ، رنگ ، فاصله های داخلی (padding) ، فاصله های خارجی (margin) ، حاشیه ها ، پس زمینه ها و ... را به راحتی کنترل کرده و در اصطلاح همه چیز را خودتان در دست بگیرید . یادگیری اینکه CSS چگونه کار می کند به شما در رسیدن به بهترین نتیجه های ممکن در طراحی هایتان کمک خواهد کرد. جزوه ای که برای این ساعت آماده کرده ام جزوه ای است که برای داوطلبان شرکت در دوره های آموزشی طراحی وب دانشگاه پیام نور آران و بیدگل تهیه شده است و اینک در اختیار شما کاربران گرامی قرار گرفته است . این جزوه آموزشی که از روی یکی از بهترین کتب آموزشی CSS یعنی The Ultimate CSS Reference نوشته Tommy Olsson و Paul O’brien و البته سایت W3SCHOOLS.COM ترجمه شده است در 52 صفحه و به زبان شیرین فارسی و با ارائه انواع مثال ها و نمونه کد ها سعی در آموزش اکثر مفاهیم این زبان دارد . در ادامه برخی از سرفصل های موجود در این جزوه آموزشی را بررسی خواهیم کرد : آشنایی با طراحی سه لایه ای وب آشنایی با تمامی اجزای CSS بررسی انواع selector(گزینشگر) ها و برخی قوانین گزینشگر سراسری گزینشگر نوع دار گزینشگر Class و ID گزینشگر های صفت Pseudo Class (شبه کلاس) و Pseudo Element (شبه عناصر) بررسی روابط خانوادگی بین عناصر بررسی انواع Combinator (ترکیب کننده) ها ترکیب کننده اولاد ، فرزند ، هم نوع مجاور ، هم نوع مجاور عمومی بررسی انواع روش های استفاده از دستورات CSS در صفحات HTML برگه های سبک دستوری ، داخلی و خارجی بررسی انواع قواعد موجود در CSS قواعد مربوط به پس زمینه (Background) قواعد مربوط به کادر ها و Box Model (مدل کادری) قواعد طرح بندی و قالب بندی قواعد مربوط به لیست ها قواعد مربوط به فونت و چاپ بررسی مفهوم وراثت در CSS و ... از ویژگی های بارز این جزوه که در کمتر کتاب و جزوه مشابهی می توان یافت بررسی ویژگی های نسخه CSS 3 می باشد که این روز ها جای خود را در بسیاری از طراحی ها باز کرده است . هم چنین می توان از اختصاص بخش آخر این جزوه به آموزش چگونگی طراحی قالب های دو و سه ستونه به عنوان یکی دیگر از مزیت های آن اشاره نمود .

----------


## persian_bigboy

ایکاش مدیران محترم تمام این پست ها رو در قالب یک تاپیک کتب آموزشی جمع آوری می کردند تا دوستان نیازی به جستجو نداشته باشند برای پیداکردن اینجور مطالب .

----------


## صادق صدقی

در حالت عمومی caching  ذخیره سازی سازی موقت برای دسترسی سریعتر می باشد  .caching  در مکان های مختلفی می تواند انجام شود برای مثال برروی کامپیوتر  کلاینت ،روی سروری که میان کلاینت ووب سرور قرار گرفته است

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
دوستان بعد چند مدت با دست پر آومدم
یک کتاب فوق العاده خوب که هنوز خودم وقت نکردم بخونمش ولی خیلی دوست دارم بخونم

.:آموزش ماژول نویسی:.

راهنماي توسعه ماژول
در دات نت نيوك

مقدمه
اجرا ميشود و همچنين يك فريم ورك است به اين معني كه برنامه ايست كه براي ASP.NET دات نت نيوك برنامه اي است كه با
نصب شده و وقتي اجرا ميشوند dnn گسترش طراحي شده. يكي از راه هاي توسعه فريم ورك ايجاد ماژول است كه اين ماژول ها در
كه پرتال ناميده ميشود توسعه ميدهند. شكل ساختار فريم وورك دات نت نيوك را نمايش dnn فريم ورك را براي ايجاد يك سايت
ميدهد.

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلامی به گرمایه هواس سرد زمستون!!!

فعلا یکم فقط آموزش DNN و ... می زارم
تا یک منبع خوبی بشه

آموزش نصب دان نت نیوک بر روی لوکال هاست.

----------


## صادق صدقی

با سلام.
 یک EBook هست که بسیار مختصر و مفید Regular Expressions رو  توضیح داده.
 امیدوارم که به دردتون بخوره.

منبع

----------


## z.roozbeh

سلام 
ممکنه کتابی معرفی کنید برای آموزش مقدماتی تا پبشرفته برنامه نویسی asp - vb 
کتابی باشه که منو از کلاس های خصوصی بی نیاز کنه و کامل باشه 
زبان اصلی یا فارسی اگه از هر دوتاش هم بگید ممنون میشم
با تشکر
پ.ن اگه پستمو جای مناسبی ندادم لطفا منتقل کنید

----------


## hakan648

سلام
هیچ وقت با یک کتاب نمیشه برنامه نویس شد !
بعضی ها میگن کلاس خصوصی خوب نیست و از این حرفا ...
من میگم از همه پتانسیل ها استفاده کنید !
کتاب بگیرید سایت های مختلف سر بزنید و تالارهای دیگر هم عضو بشید .
برای کتاب هم از اینک لینک ...
امری بود در خدمتیم
با آرزوی موفقیت شما دوست عزیز

----------


## z.roozbeh

درسته تنها با کتاب نمیشه برنامه نویس شد ولی من می خوام کتاب تنها وسیله ی یادیگریم باشه و نیازی به کلاس نداشته باشم چون برام مقدور نیست فکر می کنم کتاب در کنار این سایت ها و تلاش روزانه بتونه کمکم کنه تا یه پروژه طراحی سایت رو با موفقیت تموم کنم اگه اشتباه فکر می کنم خوشحال میشم نظرتونو بدونم
برای من که هیچ آشنایی با asp.net  ندارم می تونید یه کتاب فارسی هم معرفی کنید تا اول از اون شروع کنم و بعد کتاب هایی که معرفی کردید رو دنبال کنم

----------


## ali_mnkt

با سلام
آقای صدقی دستت درد نکنه بابت نوشته ها و مقالاتت  فقط من نتونستم فایل های مربوط به آموزش Css و دات نت نیوک رو بگیرم ( فایل رو می گیرم فقط unzip نمی کنه و خطا می ده ) . امکانش هست دوباره بذارید

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
ببخشید یه مدت نبودم امتحاناتم بود که به خیر و خوشی یه 2 واحدی بیشتر  نیفتادم :قهقهه:  :بامزه: 



> من نتونستم فایل های مربوط به آموزش Css و دات نت نیوک رو بگیرم ( فایل رو  می گیرم فقط unzip نمی کنه و خطا می ده ) . امکانش هست دوباره بذارید


من لینک رو چک کردم خودم دانلودش کردم و unRar کردمش
با وین رره!!!





> ممکنه کتابی معرفی کنید برای آموزش مقدماتی تا پبشرفته برنامه نویسی asp -  vb 
> کتابی باشه که منو از کلاس های خصوصی بی نیاز کنه و کامل باشه


سلام
کله پست همه کتاب فارسیه بیشتر
من خودم به آموزش تصویری اعتقاد دارم(چند رسانه ای)
در این زمینه فایل دارم 
یعنی رویه اینترنت به وفور هست

کلاس خصوصی به نظره من یک سکوی پرتابه
چون چیزی اون استاد ممکنه تویه 6یا7ماه یادگرفته باشه شما تویه 1 ماه یاد می گیری
و وقته بیشتری داری واسه بیشتر یاد گرفتن

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
دوستان ببخشید خیلی وقته آپ نکردم تاپیک رو
امروز با این پی دی اف اومدم
کد ها و اطلاعات از خوده سایت برداشتم
امید وارم مفید واقع بشه

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
دوستان دیروز بود که تویه یکی از تاپیک های بچه ها کتاب مفیدی پیدا کردم که تا آخرش خوندم
فوق العادس
واسه اونایی که تازه می خوان آژاکس رو شروع کنن(همراه با جاوا اکسریپت)

امید وارم مفید واقع بشه
(مراد از اون چند بخشی ای که گفتم این بود که بازم کتاب جدید در این رابطه میزارم که ادامه دهنده بحث باشه)

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
با بته تاخیر شرمنده

داشتم وب گردی می کردم یک سایت دیدم که به نوبه خودش می تونه اطلاعات عمومی رو زیاد کنه
لینک
به خصوص قسمت وب سرویس هاش!!!

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلامی دوباره
چند وقت درگیره کارشناسی بودم
بعدشم که شرکت وقتم رو کامل پر کرده بود اصلا ازاین تاپیکم یادم نبود

2 تا کناب خوب دارم واسه وب دیزاین ها
مفیده
اولیش تو این پست 

HTML5

----------


## صادق صدقی

این هم سی اس اس 3!!!!

----------


## Alireza.imani

این که درمورد php ست . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mr13668248

آقای *صادق صدقی* عزیز
من به نوبه خودم از باب تمامی زحمات شما تشکر میکنم و ان شاء الله همانطور که به فکر آموزش و گسترش علوم دیگران توسط اطلاعات خود می باشید؛ خداوند هم به شما عنایتی بیکران عنایت بفرماید.
ان شاء الله هرجا که هستی موفق و پیروز و سربلند و سرافزار و سلامت باشی  :قلب:

----------

